# How do I get silky fur



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I use cowboy magic conditioner. It's made for horses but it also works on my dogs. There is also a spray version of it that you can use for in between baths. (I have horses too)

I've tried the fish oil's in the past. I do give me puppy Alaskan Salmon oil but it's more of a joint supplement, and I haven't noticed a difference in his coat. You have to be careful using fish oils. I follow the directions our orthopedist gave me based on the food we feed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Golden retrievers shouldn't have silky coats.

Shiny too - probably depends on definition of shiny.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Megora said:


> Golden retrievers shouldn't have silky coats.
> 
> Shiny too - probably depends on definition of shiny.


LOL you are right. I guess I should have said smooth, or soft. Horses aren't ever really silky either. My puppy's hair curls on his rump. He's the first Golden I've ever had with it. I'm hoping it lays down as he gets a little more coat, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm a groomer and have used tons of different products. But in the last 5 years or so, I discovered a product called Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair. Hands down the best product I've ever used! I originally bought it to try on a horse of mine with really bad dry, itchy mane and tail. Her hair is awesome now! Then I started using it on my dog, loved it; so now I use it on all my client's dogs. They have a shampoo, conditioner and a polisher/detangler. You can also get the hydrate 24 mixing bottles and use that between baths (what it is the conditioner watered down)-no need to rinse, just spray it on and brush through. My favorite of the three products is the detangler-that stuff can slide burrs out like nobody's business! I also love that these products do not leave a residue or make the coat look weighed down as some conditioners, detanglers and leave-in products can do.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I'm a groomer and have used tons of different products. But in the last 5 years or so, I discovered a product called Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair.


Thank you. I've never seen it, but will look. Anything that can do a horses tail is worth a try.


----------



## Walt Watson (Mar 20, 2019)

First, the Golden Retriever must be fed more protein-rich feed. A certain amount of vitamin E and vitamin D must be guaranteed in the feed. Some algae, vegetables, lean meat, cooked egg yolk, vegetable oil, etc. may be added as appropriate. Try to feed high-sugar, salt, and starchy foods as little as possible.
Second, keep the golden retriever dog groomed every day, the long-haired dog can be combed with a special comb, and the short-haired dog can be brushed with a brush. Stimulates the blood circulation of the canine skin and promotes the growth of hair.
Third, take a shower for the Golden Retriever every week.
Fourth, we must give the Golden Retriever more sunbathing, absorb the UV rays of the dog net, and exercise regularly to promote blood circulation and make it grow healthy hair.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Walt Watson said:


> Fourth, we must give the Golden Retriever more sunbathing, absorb the UV rays of the dog net, and exercise regularly to promote blood circulation and make it grow healthy hair.



Personally, I prefer to apply the dog net screen to avoid the dog net burn. Pretty sure it's the number twelve cause of premature aging.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

usually lurking said:


> Personally, I prefer to apply the dog net screen to avoid the dog net burn. Pretty sure it's the number twelve cause of premature aging.


:surprise:

:jamming:

Hahah.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, we are out for the sunbathing up here  lol. I did purchase the Trophy Line Mane and Tail, thank you Goldens and Friesians for recommending this. I do remember using it on my horses a long time ago. Maggie feels amazing and it lasts until the next bath. I had tried a couple different products prior and nothing feels quite the same as this. After our walks, mud and debris just towel off of her very easily. 
I do dilute with water also and find it still works great.

Jules


----------



## Lori Abrams (Jul 17, 2018)

Megora said:


> :surprise:
> 
> :jamming:
> 
> Hahah.





Goldens&Friesians said:


> I'm a groomer and have used tons of different products. But in the last 5 years or so, I discovered a product called Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair. Hands down the best product I've ever used! I originally bought it to try on a horse of mine with really bad dry, itchy mane and tail. Her hair is awesome now! Then I started using it on my dog, loved it; so now I use it on all my client's dogs. They have a shampoo, conditioner and a polisher/detangler. You can also get the hydrate 24 mixing bottles and use that between baths (what it is the conditioner watered down)-no need to rinse, just spray it on and brush through. My favorite of the three products is the detangler-that stuff can slide burrs out like nobody's business! I also love that these products do not leave a residue or make the coat look weighed down as some conditioners, detanglers and leave-in products can do.


Hi Goldens&Friesians, thank you for those product recommendations.

I have a side question, since you're a groomer: our 14 month old GR puppy HATES having a bath but I would like to bathe him weekly. It's such a hassle I avoid it. We have a standard bath tub and this time of year it's hot enough outdoors. We have some puppy shampoo that is scented. He's not treat (food) oriented so treat rewards doesn't work on him. I would love to try these Trophy Line products but think he'll be the same. Any recommendations?


----------



## jdenver (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi.

The Original Gentle & Bright Clean
Orvus WA Paste is a pH neutral, synthetic soap and wetting agent with excellent detergency, emulsifying, and dispersing properties. Orvus WA Paste has many uses, from shampooing animals such as horses, livestock, and pets, to cleaning rugs, upholstery, and other delicate fabrics such as quilts. Extremely gentle and effective, Orvus WA Paste is biodegradable and contains no phosphate or harsh chemicals. Soluble in hot or cold water and rinses out freely. If you have a farm, or simply want the most versatile detergent on hand, Orvus WA Paste is a must have!

After bath and drying while coat is still moist.
ShowSheen
Dries to a bright, natural sheen, resists stains and dust. Makes it easy to maintain that natural looking shine for up to a week.

Beautiful every time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Show sheen leaves build up in the coat though. Means itchy dogs. Not a good idea.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Lori Abrams said:


> Hi Goldens&Friesians, thank you for those product recommendations.
> 
> I have a side question, since you're a groomer: our 14 month old GR puppy HATES having a bath but I would like to bathe him weekly. It's such a hassle I avoid it. We have a standard bath tub and this time of year it's hot enough outdoors. We have some puppy shampoo that is scented. He's not treat (food) oriented so treat rewards doesn't work on him. I would love to try these Trophy Line products but think he'll be the same. Any recommendations?


Like, how does he display his dislike for baths? Moving around a lot, trying to get away? If that's the case, some form of restraint might be helpful-like if you are bathing him outside, is there some way you can tie him up on a very short leash so he can't keep getting away? My sister's dog (a husky/lab mix now 16 months old) also hates baths, but I do it frequently enough that she has learned to tolerate it; she used to try to get away, then when she figured out that didn't work, she would just lie down and refuse to stand making it very difficult to get her properly cleaned and rinsed. My sister did a lot of obedience training with her, including standing for examination (stand up and stay put while someone touches the dog all over) and that helped improve her behavior for baths big time. Otherwise, just stick with it, keep bathing him, and even if he always hates it, he will eventually learn to tolerate it and be good.



Megora said:


> Show sheen leaves build up in the coat though. Means itchy dogs. Not a good idea.


Yes, this is why I switched to Manely products! I used to use Show Sheen or Cowboy Magic on my horses, but it does dry out their hair. Manely has been fantastic for the hair on both horses and dogs.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

After witnessing a *very* dramatic level of glossiness in my dogs coat (our handler groomed and bathed her) I have made the permanent switch to All Systems Super cleaning & conditioning shampoo for all of our goldens.


----------

